# Fixing an Error Performing Inpage Operation HD



## Telgardrakore (May 27, 2008)

Hi, Ive searched through the forums and have found old posts and topics relating to the Error Performing Inpage Operation error people will sometimes get on a failed HD or external HD, and have found many solutions to recovering your data in this case, but never once have I found an actual FIX for the problem to continue using the drive.

My External HD is pretty old in electronics standards these days (3 years -_-) and it has started to give me the following error

Cannot access drive X:

Error Performing Inpage Operation

the drive shows up in my computer, and I can even check its properties (although it shows an empty drive and most of the options are missing like drive quota), but it cannot be opened.

I have done some searching and so far the only thing anyone has come up with to fix it is chkdsk x: /f or chkdsk x: /r (I dont know what the f or r stand for, but those are the two different forms of chkdsk checks ive found in my searches) but it hangs up on both of them around step 3 or 4 of 5. Neither have solved the problem.

Now again im not trying to recover data, ive already found a program called File Scavenger that was able to tap into the drive and recover just about everything from my external (which was 1 TB worth of data, so im glad I was able to recover it all save a few replaceable things), so thats not my issue. The issue is that it is now recovered, but the drive is just sitting there as a pile of scrap metal as long as it still has this error. It cost me alot of money to buy (800 dollars for the f$%^er 3 years ago) and I want to keep using it if possible.

What im asking is has anyone had this problem and actually went farther with the drive in repairs AFTER their recovery, and if so what did you do and were you able to fix it.

Specs:
Windows XP SP2
Internal HD 55Gb apx 10-20gb free (ive heard some people cant even do chkdsk if their HD doesnt have much free memory left
External HD: 1Tb Lacie external 3 years old

(If anything else would be helpful to anyone ill post it, but i dont think anything else spec wise would matter for fixing it)


----------



## erichighsmith (Jul 1, 2008)

T, have you found an answer yet? I am in the same boat as you and would love to know the answer to your question. My HD was about 2½ years old, but my crash happened during an electrical storm so I'm not sure how much age had to do with it.

I'll be tracking this thread for a response.


----------

